# Johnson's Beach 10/21



## JoSeR42 (Aug 31, 2015)

Enough Whiting for dinner and one nice red. Tons of small whiting and croakers. Nice day all in all.


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Nice Red - sounds like all had fun time :thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go ! Thanks for the report....they've been few and far between lately.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Great Catch! Keep those reports coming.


----------

